# Drivetrain stiffness of 2012 Supersix EVO vs 2010 CAAD 9



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

The weight of the 2012 Supersix EVO looks great, but the reviews I've read all mention the drivetrain rigidity is a weakness. I only weigh 140lbs, but I still want to make sure that when I stand out of the saddle the bike isn't going to be any less responsive than my current 2010 CAAD 9. Can anybody comment?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My wife weighted 135 and she had no problem with 2011 super six HM , I'm sure you be fine with EVO.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

But from what I've read the 2012 EVO drivetrain isn't as rigid as that of the 2011 HM. I'm not sure how the CAAD9 and 2011 Supersix HM compare stiffness wise, so I just want to get an idea for how much responsiveness I may or may not be giving up moving to the EVO.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Where have you been reading this re:drivetrain stiffness? All I've heard so far is that its supposed to be more tortionally stiff overall and more compliant, but I haven't heard anything about drivetrain stiffness?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

The reviews in both Bicycling (I know, not much more useful than TP!) and Peleton magazine have sited lack of drivetrain rigidity as the EVO's biggest flaw. The strength-to-weight ratio is universally praised as incredible, but that's a ratio. The bike is so light it ends up not being as rigid as other heavier bikes. I guess I just inferred it not being as stiff as the 2011 high mod due to Nibali swapping back to the 2011 HM during the Giro. Bicycling's test editor weighs about the same as me, which is why I'm looking for more feedback.


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

My team mate has tested both Caad10 and Evo from a demo day, he did say that Caad10 is much stiffer. Hes 160+lbs and tested size 54. 

If you really worry about stiffness, go for the regular SuperSix or Caad10. I did try out a size 50 Evo, I noticed its not as stiff as my SL3.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Damn you guys for making me second-guess my SS Evo purchase that I'm still waiting for!


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

i've been very happy with the stiffness of my evo but can only say that compared with my old synapse. i haven't experienced any flex etc... when out of the saddle. i weigh 155 lbs


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

fueledbymetal said:


> The reviews in both Bicycling (I know, not much more useful than TP!) and Peleton magazine have sited lack of drivetrain rigidity as the EVO's biggest flaw. The strength-to-weight ratio is universally praised as incredible, but that's a ratio. The bike is so light it ends up not being as rigid as other heavier bikes. I guess I just inferred it not being as stiff as the 2011 high mod due to Nibali swapping back to the 2011 HM during the Giro. Bicycling's test editor weighs about the same as me, which is why I'm looking for more feedback.


A lot of pro riders don't like switching equipment in the middle of the season. The Evo was probably pushed upon Nibali and he didn't get the chance to get use to the frame and was more comfortable on the SS HM. What riders might complain about not being as stiff in the rear might be that the Evo is more compliant in the rear. Cannondale has some of the strictest tests in the bike industry, so I doubt they would let a wet noodle pass into production, especially everything I have read about Peter Denk.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

I am an EVO owner currently (since July 1st) and have had several frames to compare it to.

2007 SystemSix 
2008 SystemSix 
2008 SuperSix 
2009 SuperSix HM 
2010 SuperSix HM 
2011 SuperSix HM 

I am a huge fan of the SystemSix (still have a brand new 2007 in raw that I'll never get rid of) and praised it time and time again for its stiffness and performance, even surpassing the multiple SuperSixes. I have put several thousand miles on each frame and weigh about 130lbs. I must say that the EVO is overall the most efficient frame yet. I notice absolutely NO loss of drivetrain stiffness but yet the EVO maintains the front end stiffness of the larger tubed previous frames. It improves greatly in control and speed with descending, though. Oh yeah and it's much lighter too.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

haha... hopefully the fact that I'm about 35lbs more than you guys won't render my Evo noodle-y  (I'm around 165)... Looking forward to finding out either way... I still have yet to hear anything but good things...(Other than the it *feels* slower comments from Nibili)


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Trauma! I placed the order (EVO w/SRAM Red), so now I'm waiting until Jan 1st unless one can be srouced from another shop.

Here's another review to throw more fuel on the fire:
Cannondale SuperSix EVO ? First Ride - BikeRadar


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

trauma-md said:


> I am an EVO owner currently (since July 1st) and have had several frames to compare it to.
> 
> 2007 SystemSix
> 2008 SystemSix
> ...


Trauma, I have always trusted your review and comments. I appreciate it. Seems like the Evo is all that it is suppose to be. 

Have you ridden the CAAD10? I am curious what you thought of it?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

tranzformer said:


> Trauma, I have always trusted your review and comments. I appreciate it. Seems like the Evo is all that it is suppose to be.
> 
> Have you ridden the CAAD10? I am curious what you thought of it?


Thanks so much Tranz, I appreciate the feedback!

I have limited time on CAAD10 (about 100 miles), but it is quite close to the feel of the EVO surprisingly. It has that same "stuck to the road" feel when descending and is probably comparable in comfort as well. The front ends are almost the same and the drivetrains are rock solid as well. You CANNOT go wrong with a CAAD10....:thumbsup:


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

fueledbymetal said:


> Thanks for the feedback Trauma! I placed the order (EVO w/SRAM Red), so now I'm waiting until Jan 1st unless one can be srouced from another shop.
> 
> Here's another review to throw more fuel on the fire:
> Cannondale SuperSix EVO ? First Ride - BikeRadar


Where are you and what size do you need?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Maryland looking for a 56. My dealer called last night and he thinks he may have found one, so I hope to hear confirmation today or tomorrow!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

fueledbymetal said:


> Maryland looking for a 56. My dealer called last night and he thinks he may have found one, so I hope to hear confirmation today or tomorrow!



Ahhh. So close. Got a 54cm EVO Red here in WV.


----------

